# Suggest a wheel sealant please



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Completely open to ideas folks, have not ever used any and don't own any presently either. Was thinking about poor boys wheel sealant, £13 ish, any better suggestions?

I like BH, Car Chem and Koch Chemie stuff, but know nothing about wheel sealants.

Thanks


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Soft99 break dust blocker looks good. Checkout Nippon shine U.K.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

TDG raspberry wheel seal is good and smells great.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

fk1000


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

Race glaze nano wheel sealant. Spray on wipe off x 2 coats = 6 months durability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Car Chem wheel armour http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=389378


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I have both Poor Boys Wheel Seal and TDG Rasberry Wheel Seal and TDG is much, much easier to apply and in my opinion last much better too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

At the price point you can't beat FK1000p. It's effortless to apply and remove, it's durable at 3-4 months from 1 layer and the tub itself is huge at 412g. One tin should last you a life time. 

Another to look at is Wowo's Crystal sealant but durability is still being tested on that one at the minute. 6 months is stated but I'm not too sure it will achieve that with how quickly performance tailed off after the first month.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

C5 I find to be the best.


----------



## Minimiller (Jan 20, 2017)

I use fk1000p as suggested by a couple of guys here lasted a couple of months through winter too which I thought was good considering it was my first time applying it and it is a daily driver.


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Nanolex si3d


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

There's a bit of effort involved in getting the wheels prepped, but if you do it Carpro DLUX, Gtechniq C2, Gyeon Rim, Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels, etc etc - they're all relatively similar and will give you a good year of solid protection, if not more.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Brian1612 said:


> At the price point you can't beat FK1000p. It's effortless to apply and remove, it's durable at 3-4 months from 1 layer and the tub itself is huge at 412g. One tin should last you a last time used as a wheel sealant.
> 
> Another to look at is Wowo's Crystal sealant but durability is still being tested on that one at the minute. 6 months is stated but I'm not too sure it will achieve that with how quickly performance tailed off after the first month.


Thing is, are you judging the protection by how much it beads water, or how well it keeps the brake dust off?


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Same as applying any wax,durability depends on surface prep.
I use Fk1000p and can't justify any reason not to

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

steelghost said:


> Thing is, are you judging the protection by how much it beads water, or how well it keeps the brake dust off?


Mixture of things Steel. Beading, how long the wheels stay decontaminate free so no black spots/build up of brake dust in the corners, that sort of thing. When it loses it's ability to repel water though is when I usually determine it is failing. Seems to coincide with when a shampoo/gentle wheel cleaner no longer lifts everything from the wheel also.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks Brian. I thought of it as the DLUX I have on my wheels is no longer crazy hydrophobic as it was in August when I applied it, but it's still doing the business at making it easy to clean the wheels.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

C-Max said:


> Race glaze nano wheel sealant. Spray on wipe off x 2 coats = 6 months durability.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 great stuff and really makes them shine  so easy to use


----------



## luke.sk (Sep 25, 2016)

Collinite 845; 2 coats.

Effortless to clean brake dust off wheels and I last applied it in September. Probably due a top up v.soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

The easiest is Gyeon Wet Coat. Just spray on and jet wash off. Top it up once a month and your done.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't mind some hand action, the wheels are simple to work on rather than complex multi-spoke stuff.

I am mostly looking for protection and subsequently easier washing as opposed to outright shine, they are two tone in colour and don't do shine really as such.

Thanks guys.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

steelghost said:


> There's a bit of effort involved in getting the wheels prepped, but if you do it Carpro DLUX, Gtechniq C2, Gyeon Rim, Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels, etc etc - they're all relatively similar and will give you a good year of solid protection, if not more.


I use the CC platinum wheels. Good stuff, beads well and easy to clean


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

If youre going for the long term and hard protection get a coating.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Any pictures of results of wheels dirty and assume a quick hose cleans them down or is it that less brake dust is able to build up?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I use Wowo's Crystal sealant on my wheels. They're a really fiddly design so anything that I don't have to spend 3 weeks applying makes everything much easier.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks guys, have gone with FK1000p, rave reviews across the web.


----------

